# Northridge, CA (Los Angeles) - just moved, looking for new friends



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I just moved to Northridge, CA and I'm looking for new friends.

-Car audio, home audio, pro audio, recording studio, diy and speaker builds, tuners, get-togethers, competitions, etc
-mountain biking, road biking, motorcycles, camping, backpacking, hiking, rock climbing
-woodworking, welding, sewing, paracord, and anything else crafty hands-on

Please send me a message or post here.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Wait, didn't you just move for your job but to long ago?


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Yep! This is it. I joined Harman over here in Northridge. This is my 2nd week in town.


----------



## Teddy (May 1, 2020)

My uncle works there. If you ever run into an An Nguyen that's him.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

cc @locoface @palldat @ItsonlyaHONDA @bbfoto


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey now... 👋 welcome to LA, the land of traffic and pollution. I barely have enough time for the family due to work so I probly could not, 

"mountain biking, road biking, motorcycles, camping, backpacking, hiking, rock climbing
-woodworking, welding, sewing, paracord, and anything else crafty hands-on" 

I could gladly make some time if some one organized a GTG though.


----------



## Teddy (May 1, 2020)

What does your typical road bike ride look like? If we're around the same pace Im up for riding.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Teddy, meet Carlos.
I promise we can be around the same pace.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Hey now... 👋 welcome to LA, the land of traffic and pollution. I barely have enough time for the family due to work so I probly could not,
> 
> "mountain biking, road biking, motorcycles, camping, backpacking, hiking, rock climbing
> -woodworking, welding, sewing, paracord, and anything else crafty hands-on"
> ...


Yay traffic.....

In the phoenix area, we did one meetup a month and it was awesome, slowly grew over the past four years. 
Something like the 2nd saturday of each month for breakfast.
That would be saturday december the 10th.
Northridge area 'ish.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Sounds awesome, but the 10th is the wives birthday weekend. She'd probably beat me if I planned something on that weekend. Especially since I only get 2 weekends off a month.


----------



## Teddy (May 1, 2020)

Justin Zazzi said:


> Teddy, meet Carlos.
> I promise we can be around the same pace.
> 
> 
> ...


Heh you know what I mean. If someone is so much faster than you, it's no fun getting dropped, or if someone is so much slower than you, you get nothing out of the ride. Finding a compatible ride group has been tough the past few years for me. I had a great one, but I moved, my other buddy got some health issues so he's still recovering.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Welcome to So. Cal. I'm in So. Cal. too, but quite a ways from you, over toward Knott's Berry Farm and Disneyland...


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Sounds awesome, but the 10th is the wives birthday weekend. She'd probably beat me if I planned something on that weekend. Especially since I only get 2 weekends off a month.


Pick a day that works for you? I'll make it happen.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Teddy said:


> Heh you know what I mean. If someone is so much faster than you, it's no fun getting dropped, or if someone is so much slower than you, you get nothing out of the ride. Finding a compatible ride group has been tough the past few years for me. I had a great one, but I moved, my other buddy got some health issues so he's still recovering.


I know what you mean!
I'm in poor shape, haven't ridden in a while.
I promise I won't drop you, or complain if I'm somehow much faster, because I'm honestly just stoked to be riding at this point.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Justin Zazzi said:


> Pick a day that works for you? I'll make it happen.


Probly available the weekend after if im not forced to work. The wife would probly want to come so I'll talk to her about it later. I'm at work, I usually talk to her at midnight when I take my dinner break. But I'm down.


----------

